# K3b para KDE4

## Luciernaga

He aquí la cuestión ...

Al parecer se encuentra en desarrollo de adaptación y no funciona en Gentoo KDE4 ..., menuo tropiezo he tenido ... ggrrrrrrr

Por más que he buscado solución no la he encontrado efectiva y ... aquí estoy preguntando a vuestras mercedes ... jejejejeje

En mi Gentoo con escritorio KDE4 he intentado instalar el software de grabación K3b y solamente me ha instalado las dependencias y pregunto:

¿me tengo que conformar con esto solamente?

¿cuál software de grabación puedo utilizar efectivamente en KDE4 y seguro?

Muchas gracias por las respuestas ...  :Wink: 

----------

## pelelademadera

yo uso k3b y va como tren....

la version hard masked

agrega  *Quote:*   

> app-cdr/k3b

  a el fichero /etc/portage/package.unmask

si no existe, crealo, a mi me anda bien

----------

## will198

Yo uso el brasero que tb va muy bien... lo que no se si este es de gnome (y por ende usa librerias de gnome) o es independiente

----------

## Luciernaga

Vamos a ver, quise instalar el K3b y se me instalaron sus dependencias pero cuando emerge llegó a instalar la aplicación no lo hizo. Indagué en busca del porqué y encontré que muchos usuarios tenian problemas con ella, al parecer funciona en versiones de KDE 3.5 pero no en la versión de KDE4, es decir, que aparte de estar enmascarada está en desarrollo y lo más que encontré es una alpha2 (k3b-1.66.0alpha2.tar.bz2) en sourgeforce.net (http://sourceforge.net/projects/k3b/files/k3b/1.66.0alpha2/k3b-1.66.0alpha2.tar.bz2/download), en esta situación me decidí a preguntar en el primer mensaje ...

Entretanto instalé Brasero con sus dependencias (67 archivos inclusive) y al parecer funciona, bueno todavía no he hecho ninguna grabación, pero al menos se ejecuta y lo tengo en el escritorio, aunque no sea mi favorita ...

[IMG]http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/4643/snapshot13.png[/IMG]

Siguiendo el consejo de 'pelelademadera', una vez desenmascarada volví a emitir "emerge k3b" y esta vez se instaló pero ahora resulta que no aparece el icono (o enlace) para poder ejecutarlo en el escritorio por más que lo busque ...

¿alguien ha compilado esa alpha2?

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Txema

¿Un icono en el escritorio? será por mi manía con los iconos, pero yo diría que nunca se han creado iconos en el escritorio ellos solitos... al menos en mi caso.

El enlace aparece sin problemas, pero en el menú de KDE, si tienes otro gestor de ventanas no lo sé, pero igualmente debería aparecer en su menú de aplicaciones.

Saludos.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Quote:*   

> El enlace aparece sin problemas, pero en el menú de KDE, si tienes otro gestor de ventanas no lo sé, pero igualmente debería aparecer en su menú de aplicaciones. 

 

Pues no, no aparece por ningún lado y esto es lo que me mosquea ...

Intentaré desinstalar y compilar el .tar.bz2 que me descargué ...

 :Smile: 

----------

## AnFe

Y si ejecutas "k3b" en la consola (o con Alt+F2) no te carga?

----------

## Condex

Hola Luciérnaga:

Yo tengo instalada esta versión:

app-cdr/k3b-1.0.5-r5 

En mi KDE 4.3.1 y funciona perfectamente. No me ha creado un ítem en el menú de KDE, no sé por qué, pero tampoco es importante.

Como comenta AnFe:

Alt+F2 para ejecutar el lanzador de programas y escribes dentro: k3b y te debería salir una opción que sea: "Ejecutar k3b"...

A ver si te sirve  :Wink: 

----------

## sasho23

Hola yo he instalado la version alfa del k3b y me va perfecta o al menos hasta ahora no he tenido problemas.

hasta pronto.

----------

## Txema

¿A vosotros se os guarda la dirección del temporal si la cambiais?

Aunque no se cree el enlace en el menú siempre lo puedes añadir a mano, auqneuo teniendo krunner que es una maravilla no te hace falta para nada, yo lo tengo asignado a F1 y es mucho más rápido que usar los menús  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## Luciernaga

Gracias por las respuestas, estoy instalando/reciclando/clasificando todas mis distros Linux en la máquina Phenom que me llevará algún tiempo tenerlo todo listo otra vez ...

PostData: He ido más rápido de lo que me pensaba ..., bueno, si, con Alt-F2 si se me ha ejecutado ...

[IMG]http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/3739/snapshot14.png[/IMG]

... pero a pesar de que indica (en la ventana emergente) que se puede integrar en el menú de KDE ..., ni clicando en el botón izquierdo, ni lexes, en el menu de KDE no aparece ...

[IMG]http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/6391/snapshot15.png[/IMG]

Espero que funcione cuando haga una prueba de quemado ...

Finalmente he creado un enlace directo en el escritorio...

[IMG]http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/417/snapshot16n.png[/IMG]

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

